# Please take it off mom!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The look on her face is priceless in the third picture. She looks mortified!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww how cute..poor baby. She is such a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

love that 3rd pic. It's like she's saying, 'if I were any bigger, Mom, you'd be afraid of me now!'


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I do love that 3rd picture! lol It makes mee laugh everytime, I'm going to put it at my desk at work so when I'm upset about something just look over at that picture and laugh.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> The look on her face is priceless in the third picture. She looks mortified!


That's EXACTLY what I was going to say! LOL!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I just had to do it though! lol


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

lol! love them all but picture #3 you can read her mind!! She is saying please take this thing off of me.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Ahhh she is so cute! I love all the pics. She does seem to be not so happy about her new outfit though...LOL She really is adorable! I have little outfits like that for my 2 little foster dogs and they love their cloths. Right now they are wearing their dresses and their coats...LOL It is cold down here in the south.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Coming Soon to Animal Planet: 

*Doggie Fashion Police*


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha Ha - how funny - don't think Lucy likes wearing clothes!!!! PS how are things with you, BF & Lucy??? Hope you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> Coming Soon to Animal Planet:
> 
> *Doggie Fashion Police*


LOL... Well I just had do to it. When I saw that outfit it said Lucy all over it.:wave:


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

MyHoneybunny said:


> Ha Ha - how funny - don't think Lucy likes wearing clothes!!!! PS how are things with you, BF & Lucy??? Hope you don't mind me asking?


Oh thank you for asking! Things are getting better, they are not all there yet like they where before but I know it will be.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

LucyD said:


> Oh thank you for asking! Things are getting better, they are not all there yet like they where before but I know it will be.


 
I'm sooooo pleased!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the 3d picture says it all.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That reminds me of how Bogey reacted to his Santa hat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My DH would disown me if I put anything like that on ours !!!! He will begrudgingly allow bandanas, but that's about as far as he'll budge.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Betty you just gotta get the riht gear for Penny and Maggie. I'm sure someone in Austin could make them replica jerseys for game days. I'm fairly sure DH wouldnt mind a bit. I'm willing to bet he might even get a good chuckle out of it. 


*-B!*


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*faux paws...*

"hmm...does my butt look big in this????"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too funny. She does not look amused at the pink outfit at all. I think she is asking "Why are you covering up my beautiful golden coat?":


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Oh Betty you just gotta get the riht gear for Penny and Maggie. I'm sure someone in Austin could make them replica jerseys for game days. I'm fairly sure DH wouldnt mind a bit. I'm willing to bet he might even get a good chuckle out of it.
> 
> 
> *-B!*


So true. I think UT gear would be acceptable..... but no chaps or pompons.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I dunno Pompoms I think could be done nicely. It'd be a whoot to see Penny with her loverly colour with foam longhorns. *belly laughs*


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> "hmm...does my butt look big in this????"


That's what I ask myself all the time! lol :


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the pictures, she is do cute. Apparently she'd like to pick out her on clothes though.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Pink just looks so good on her, I can't help myself.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a doll, too cute! Love the third picture!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I will cherish that 3rd pic.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the third picture...her expression is hilarious! She is beautiful!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> I love the third picture...her expression is hilarious! She is beautiful!


I have that picture extra big hanging on the wall in my room. lol


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You and Lucy is one of the sweetest love stories I've seen in a long long time. I'm so glad you're sharing this with us 

You will look back on all these pictures many times in the years to come. Can never have too many.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> You and Lucy is one of the sweetest love stories I've seen in a long long time. I'm so glad you're sharing this with us
> 
> You will look back on all these pictures many times in the years to come. Can never have too many.


Aww, thank you Jo Ellen. It really is a beautiful love story. I am currently doing a scrap book of my Lucy but had to stop this week due to my tooth issue. =(


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

loved the pictures, adorable, here is faith marie modeling a sweater i knitted for a shelter


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Awwwww! She is so cute and I love the expression on her face what a sweet girl.


----------

